

See Why You Should Learn a PHP Framework - taha-sh
http://taha-sh.com/blog/why-to-use-a-framework-in-php

======
smt88
Whole-heartedly disagree. Of all web languages, PHP is the one that needs a
framework the least.

For one thing, PHP abstracts a lot to begin with. For another, there are so
many libraries available, that it's much easier to just tie libraries
together.

Here's a good dev process:

\- Create index.php, which includes Composer's autoload.php \- Get a routing
library \- Add each URI and its accompanying action, and introduce new
libraries as you need to

That way, your code is very explicit. No magic, no functionality controlled by
config files (or, worse, comments!) You can see what each object does by
reading the source.

